# If you couldn't afford IVF...



## tessjs

My options aren't great 38 low amh of 1.6 and hubbys morph is 2 % should be 4 %...

so I have to make a choice if there is one...I want to try acupuncture or chinese medicine(maybe) or really the only option is IVF but we cannot afford it:(

We can't afford IVF we are barely getting by and surviving ..my time has run out basically..I am too old:(

ther eis a less exspensive clinic I have heard of but they do things differently..the springwood clinic in brisbane.Afraid there myabe a waiting time to see them and time isn't what I have..

Can't call them till 7thJan coz they aren't open yet after xmas... i have alot of time on my hands between working and this time to figure out what to do..

I just dunno though what the best directioin is.. i am scared of IVF and the cost mainly and of course the stress life is tough enough as it is:( and my hubby is getting quite stressed as well..

I have to act quickly this year and take the right direction

Any thoughts from anybody as I just am stonewalled..I have hesitated to post as I just am at a loss...and am just so overwhelmed....

I welcome any thoughts as I just have to act and make a move...and feel frozen


----------



## charm2mama

I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward. 

How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.

I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!


----------



## tessjs

charm2mama said:


> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!

yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....


----------



## charm2mama

Has your husband gone to a urologist? Maybe that is also not covered by insurance? If morphology is the only parameter that is low, and not all the sperm is dead - I feel like there should be way to try IUI. I don't want to give you false information but have you thought about getting a second opinion? Also, get a repeat semen analysis? 

To be honest, I don't know how good it is to get multiple clinical opinions but I feel like it is important to find a doctor that will at least listen to you. And in terms of the cost, I've heard of some women who travel abroad to get fertility treatments (I think India or South America). From Australia, the flight is probably very expensive but it might be something to consider. 

I am not a huge believer in supplements or dietary changes (although I take supplements myself) but there is this podcast that talks about high protein diet to improve egg quality. You might want to check it out. This podcast station also has a lot of information about infertility as well as adoption (you can also find it on itunes):

https://www.creatingafamily.org/


----------



## tessjs

charm2mama said:


> Has your husband gone to a urologist? Maybe that is also not covered by insurance? If morphology is the only parameter that is low, and not all the sperm is dead - I feel like there should be way to try IUI. I don't want to give you false information but have you thought about getting a second opinion? Also, get a repeat semen analysis?
> 
> To be honest, I don't know how good it is to get multiple clinical opinions but I feel like it is important to find a doctor that will at least listen to you. And in terms of the cost, I've heard of some women who travel abroad to get fertility treatments (I think India or South America). From Australia, the flight is probably very expensive but it might be something to consider.
> 
> I am not a huge believer in supplements or dietary changes (although I take supplements myself) but there is this podcast that talks about high protein diet to improve egg quality. You might want to check it out. This podcast station also has a lot of information about infertility as well as adoption (you can also find it on itunes):
> 
> https://www.creatingafamily.org/

Thanks for your info..What does a urologist do what would they be looking for? I am thinking of getting a second opinion but will hav eto call this cheaper clinic on monday the 7th and find out if they will see me.. there maybe a wait i dunno.my Gp who gave me the results for hubby said to repeat it 6 weeks from when I saw her , so i dunno maybe we should repeat it .I put him on menevit(australia) dunno if it will work.Thats a supp.I'm on a few things but dunno if it will work for me either.. Hubby had chemo at 14 so it can be a huge issue...although the first FS i saw was very surprised his results were better than he would of expected to see from a past chemo patient.Dunno if that is affecting his morph.i have no idea about past chemo patients from years ago how they go down the track...........he was only 14.

Is it cheaper in India and South Africa? haven't heard that.wow that would be a big trip.....


----------



## charm2mama

if you know the cause of the low morphology, then an urologist trip would not help. The urologist can check if there are physical obstructions, injuries, or hormonal imbalances that may be causing poor semen quality and some can be treated. I think there is something on the podcast about fertility after cancer treatment. I don't know much but I had a friend with testicular cancer and he was talking about saving semen before he went into treatment because the radiation would pretty much sterilize him. I think it is different for various cancers and treatments.

The countries I've read some women going to is India and Mexico (so I guess central America). But it seems India is the mecca for cheap infertility treatments - I don't know what the costs are, exactly. 

I have known many women that are 40+ that have had babies. I know each woman is different, but don't lose hope. Until you hit menopause, there is hope. Even if you do hit menopause, you can still carry a child - not biologically yours but it is possible. Of couse, cost is always an issue...


----------



## Briss

first of all 38 is not old and most of us have low AMH, so what, it's nothing to worry about just to keep in mind that you should start TTC (which you are doing already). I really like Chinese approach to this, they use acu and herbs to temporarily stop the approaching menopause in 40+ women so they could get pregnant naturally. it's all about getting blood circulation back to your reproductive organs and resume hormones release. low AMH tells you that you do not have many eggs left but apparently, even when we enter menopause we still have thousands of eggs that we can potentially use for conception so it's reversible (not for long though). 

My Dh's sperm count is very poor but we have been trying to avoid IVF and TTc naturally for the last few years but it's only in 2012 that we started working on improving our health and turning the clock back. I put my DH on a huge list of vitamins in July and Chinese herbs in November. I am hoping this will improve his numbers. I am doing acu +Chinese herbs and vitamins to improve my egg quality (coq10 is very important!) and reduce FSH (the last time I checked it got down to acceptable level). with Chinese med you are not going to get a quick result you need at least a few months to see any improvement. also very important to find a good practitioner, somebody you can trust and it's not cheap but I think worth it. As a minimum it will prepare you for IVF so your attempt has more chances of succeeding. 

we were refused IUI and were told that with hubby's numbers it's not technically possible. I am personally afraid of IVF because of ovary stimulation (I have ovarian cancer in my family and such stimulation may lead to that) so I am thinking of doing a natural cycle IVF (without meds) which is much cheaper and but the success rate is lower.

I was also considering using multiple semen samples but was refused by all sperm banks. It was so frustrating! they do not think it's practicable cos DH's count is low and most will be destroyed during the unfreezing process. 

my Dh is not being very cooperative and did not even go to urologist to check the reason but I did some research and got an excellent advice from Rich https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?13-Male-Infertility the reason for DH's low sperm count might be his low testosterone, so I was recommended a list of herbs that help his body to produce more T, he also started exercising and lifting weight which should also increase his t level. Obviously it is taking a long time and result is not guaranteed with all these measures and month after month I am wasting my eggs away while waiting for DH's numbers to improve. It's all very hard. In my mind I already settled for IVF but DH would not accept this yet so I am waiting and hoping &#8230;


----------



## Sweetkat

Is there any way you could borrow money from your parents/ family/ dh's family? If they knew the situation could they help with ivf costs? Also, is there any way of paying for some of it with a loan/ credit card? I guess I would carry on with Chinese medicine/ acupuncture but would want to know whether there is any way at all ivf could be an option. Could you do fundraisers? Ask people to sponsor you for a run/ parachute jump/ cake evening and tell them it's for ivf? Or would that be awkward? I know loads of people fundraise for surgery/ operations which they can't afford, so no reason why you couldn't try it for ivf :). Could luck, 38 isn't old. My grandmother had 2 children naturally at 42 and at 44 :). You have time, so don't stress too much :)


----------



## tessjs

Briss said:


> first of all 38 is not old and most of us have low AMH, so what, it's nothing to worry about just to keep in mind that you should start TTC (which you are doing already). I really like Chinese approach to this, they use acu and herbs to temporarily stop the approaching menopause in 40+ women so they could get pregnant naturally. it's all about getting blood circulation back to your reproductive organs and resume hormones release. low AMH tells you that you do not have many eggs left but apparently, even when we enter menopause we still have thousands of eggs that we can potentially use for conception so it's reversible (not for long though).
> 
> My Dh's sperm count is very poor but we have been trying to avoid IVF and TTc naturally for the last few years but it's only in 2012 that we started working on improving our health and turning the clock back. I put my DH on a huge list of vitamins in July and Chinese herbs in November. I am hoping this will improve his numbers. I am doing acu +Chinese herbs and vitamins to improve my egg quality (coq10 is very important!) and reduce FSH (the last time I checked it got down to acceptable level). with Chinese med you are not going to get a quick result you need at least a few months to see any improvement. also very important to find a good practitioner, somebody you can trust and it's not cheap but I think worth it. As a minimum it will prepare you for IVF so your attempt has more chances of succeeding.
> 
> we were refused IUI and were told that with hubby's numbers it's not technically possible. I am personally afraid of IVF because of ovary stimulation (I have ovarian cancer in my family and such stimulation may lead to that) so I am thinking of doing a natural cycle IVF (without meds) which is much cheaper and but the success rate is lower.
> 
> I was also considering using multiple semen samples but was refused by all sperm banks. It was so frustrating! they do not think it's practicable cos DH's count is low and most will be destroyed during the unfreezing process.
> 
> my Dh is not being very cooperative and did not even go to urologist to check the reason but I did some research and got an excellent advice from Rich https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?13-Male-Infertility the reason for DH's low sperm count might be his low testosterone, so I was recommended a list of herbs that help his body to produce more T, he also started exercising and lifting weight which should also increase his t level. Obviously it is taking a long time and result is not guaranteed with all these measures and month after month I am wasting my eggs away while waiting for DH's numbers to improve. It's all very hard. In my mind I already settled for IVF but DH would not accept this yet so I am waiting and hoping &#8230;

Have heard so much about chinese medicine and how good it is..I so want to do it..and have booked an appointment fo rnext friday friendly chinese lady going to check both of us ,wants our test results..Apparently she looks at the tongue and checks pulse....I just want to start somewhere even if it leads nowhere...although deep down i hope that this start will lead us forward...I woudl like to think I'm not old but it just feels like not many peopel are getting preg at this age and its very difficult... have been on COQ and hubby too nearly a month.I know that is important and I'm doing what I can there...This cost of IVF is really and issue for us....:( I would love to ask the parents but they helped with the wedding on October its hard for them, they are retired:(..... there nestegg got hit by the financial downturn those years back... its just isn't right for us to ask for more..even though my mother desperately wants a 2nd grandchild...I think i mentioned elswwhere that i feel I have inflammatory probs never addressed I am hoping TCM can help with this.....I know I am not near menopause(touch wood) as my FSH is normal......ast 6...

I wnat to try natural things and must admit hubby isn't keen on all supps..but I told him the deal and he has to get used to it....Of course I am concerned about his previous cancer treatment at 14..it was for a brain tumour:(he had chemo

I am hoping all of us get BFPS... I have been wanting this my whole life ,things just didn't go to plan:(


----------



## Hope3

Tessjs I feel the same way. It's seems so unfair that the cost of IVF makes motherhood seem as though it's an impossible dream but we've got to stay positive.

I've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. My tests all came back ok, his sperm analysis is normal. The only thing that has been found is that I have polycystic ovaries but I was told that was a non-issue as I don't have the syndrome. The hormone tests confirmed this. 

So I was told that the only option was IVF. Which we can't afford right now. We don't have a lot of money and I'm still paying off debts. It's presented us with a dilemma. We're hoping to get married this year, nothing over top and my Mum said she'd put some money towards it. The IVF clinic we've been referred to will cost around £5000, which is way more than our wedding budget.

We believe it's important for us to be married and there's no guarantee of IVF working at my age (42) so we've chosen wedding over IVF. It's still depressing though that we can't afford both. 

I'm still hopeful that the acupuncture and Chinese herbs will work. Either that or I win the lottery! :laugh2:


----------



## onmymind17

tessjs said:


> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...

Hi,

I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!


----------



## tessjs

onmymind17 said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!Click to expand...

Hi OMG i am so sorry about yours losses.I really needed this right now.Things aren't good.Can I ask what happened with all your pregs?So all the IUI's worked?Wow... Not one Doctor has mentioned that said they all fail etc.... I know thats where they make their big bucks its shit... But I hav eno option to try something.Its unlikely we will conceive naturally:(The last few days have confirmed that for me....Thankyou for responding on here I think i needed this response today....:)


----------



## onmymind17

tessjs said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi OMG i am so sorry about yours losses.I really needed this right now.Things aren't good.Can I ask what happened with all your pregs?So all the IUI's worked?Wow... Not one Doctor has mentioned that said they all fail etc.... I know thats where they make their big bucks its shit... But I hav eno option to try something.Its unlikely we will conceive naturally:(The last few days have confirmed that for me....Thankyou for responding on here I think i needed this response today....:)Click to expand...

Awww thanks so much for your kind words. I am really glad that i could help you out, i just wanted to give you some hope, the IUI's do work, i just hate it when these FS push IVF and say its the only thing that will work, i mean what is wrong with at least trying the IUI you know. To be honest i dont know what happend with the pg that i lost, they say it was because of my age, but it seems strange that i would be pg 6 times and lose all 6. Out of the 6 only one even made it to 9 weeks, the others it was within days of getting the positive test. My OB thought it might be a progesterone issue, but even with using progesterone from ovulation we still lost it. I also wanted to say dont give up that you cant get pg on your own. Two of my 6 pg were natural, the first one, and one last March, both times i was not even thinking about getting pg, and it happend. The IUI's would be especially helpful for you if your husband is having issues, it puts the little guys right up there, they dont even have to wear themselves out getting up there lol. I wish you all the best, and hopefully you will get your wonderful bfp!!


----------



## tessjs

onmymind17 said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi OMG i am so sorry about yours losses.I really needed this right now.Things aren't good.Can I ask what happened with all your pregs?So all the IUI's worked?Wow... Not one Doctor has mentioned that said they all fail etc.... I know thats where they make their big bucks its shit... But I hav eno option to try something.Its unlikely we will conceive naturally:(The last few days have confirmed that for me....Thankyou for responding on here I think i needed this response today....:)Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks so much for your kind words. I am really glad that i could help you out, i just wanted to give you some hope, the IUI's do work, i just hate it when these FS push IVF and say its the only thing that will work, i mean what is wrong with at least trying the IUI you know. To be honest i dont know what happend with the pg that i lost, they say it was because of my age, but it seems strange that i would be pg 6 times and lose all 6. Out of the 6 only one even made it to 9 weeks, the others it was within days of getting the positive test. My OB thought it might be a progesterone issue, but even with using progesterone from ovulation we still lost it. I also wanted to say dont give up that you cant get pg on your own. Two of my 6 pg were natural, the first one, and one last March, both times i was not even thinking about getting pg, and it happend. The IUI's would be especially helpful for you if your husband is having issues, it puts the little guys right up there, they dont even have to wear themselves out getting up there lol. I wish you all the best, and hopefully you will get your wonderful bfp!!Click to expand...

Thankyou so much.I have resigned myself to assisted conception.My cycle this time has gone bust.(hubby issues)and next month I have somebody visiting:( my home.So that leads me to a first appointment with a FS a cheaper one..its a two month wait to see them from here..but hey I can't afford the big guys:(.... I wish I could...I am sorry about what happened to your preg.at least you have tried...I actually don't think I can get pregnant on my own.Hubby isn't really playing ball so to speak... its been a tough 24 hrs.. lats night was the night so to speak and it didn't happen....Hubby blamed it on a caffeine drink but hey who knows:(.... I'm not feeling to good today and feeling very down.Your comments have helped somewhat and hopefully assisted conception can help me...


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Tess, I'm in Canberra and IVF here is horrendously expensive (between $8,000-9000 per session at my clinic). Westmead IVF in Sydney is a private clinic based in the public hospital and their costs are half this - you can have a look at their website Maybe there is a public option like this in Qld? Could you afford to travel to Westmead in Sydney for treatment? 

We are first doing IUI. My DH has morphology issues (initial tests were borderline for IUI, he just didn't have enough good quality swimmers). But his most recent analysis his figures were improved - he basically stopped drinking and lost some weight plus took Menevit vitamins for a few months beforehand. Might be worth putting DH on a health kick while you work out your options. 

There's also an Aussie IVF thread here on BNB that you might find useful.


----------



## tessjs

Maddy40 said:


> Hi Tess, I'm in Canberra and IVF here is horrendously expensive (between $8,000-9000 per session at my clinic). Westmead IVF in Sydney is a private clinic based in the public hospital and their costs are half this - you can have a look at their website Maybe there is a public option like this in Qld? Could you afford to travel to Westmead in Sydney for treatment?
> 
> We are first doing IUI. My DH has morphology issues (initial tests were borderline for IUI, he just didn't have enough good quality swimmers). But his most recent analysis his figures were improved - he basically stopped drinking and lost some weight plus took Menevit vitamins for a few months beforehand. Might be worth putting DH on a health kick while you work out your options.
> 
> There's also an Aussie IVF thread here on BNB that you might find useful.

Hi How you going/ Thanks for responding..I dunno if there is a public option in QLD I have googled and found nothing...I dunno about westmead in sydney the travel would be expensive maybe...my hubby has low morph...(2 %) dunno how bad that is I would say not good...hubby been on menevit since early december.We've cut out caffeine but hubby had a big caffeine hit yesterday and i have posted elsewhere and our night didn't go well:(last night..I am on a range of vitamins and so is he... so I dunno.I'm having huge issues with him so I think assisted is our only chance..My sister did IVF in 2010 and she was 40..she has a beautiful daughter whos nearly two... wow how the time flys... she did that in Canberra .It cost them $7000.00... but that was then...my sister had other issues though I can't talk on here about ..They couldn't have another one they feel they are too old:(..


----------



## charm2mama

onmymind17 - I'm so sorry about your loss. I was wondering if you had any male fertility issues? I was wondering how much I should push IUI given OH has low count/motility. I think if it weren't for that the FS would have done an IUI but now they won't even consider it. I would feel so much better if we try IUI at least once. But if it is completely hopeless it is a waste of money I suppose to try IUI. I'm looking for another FS to get second opinion and seeing if we can improve OH's numbers. Thanks for sharing your story!





onmymind17 said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!Click to expand...


----------



## Briss

onmymind, I am so sorry for your losses. Can I ask if you had medicated IUI or natural? I mean were you required to take some meds to stimulate your ovaries or all they did just placed the sperm through your cervix? 

My Dh's sperm count is very low and we are told we cant do IUI but we are trying to improve his numbers with vitamins/supplements to see if we can qualify


----------



## onmymind17

charm2mama said:


> onmymind17 - I'm so sorry about your loss. I was wondering if you had any male fertility issues? I was wondering how much I should push IUI given OH has low count/motility. I think if it weren't for that the FS would have done an IUI but now they won't even consider it. I would feel so much better if we try IUI at least once. But if it is completely hopeless it is a waste of money I suppose to try IUI. I'm looking for another FS to get second opinion and seeing if we can improve OH's numbers. Thanks for sharing your story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. It really makes me angry that IVF is SO expensive. I understand there are so many things in life that requires money, I feel like having children should not be one of them. It REALLY makes me so mad. I know infertility isn't life threatening, but it is really devastating. And the thing that SUCKS is that even if we go through with IVF, nothing is guaranteed. If I knew, positively 100% IVF would end with a happy healthy baby then it would be an easier choice. But with the percentages being so low for older women, it just is difficult to move forward.
> 
> How is your husband's count? Is there enough for IUI? I've been thinking about this as well...but I was thinking of asking our FS if it is possible to use multiple semen samples? Probably would cost more because it would require collecting then freezing the sperm, but logically it seems like it would make sense to use multiple samples if you are not getting enough sperm from one sampling. I don't know, I've read that this doesn't work because lots of sperm die during the freeze/thawing process. But thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I hate HATE it when people tell me this, but if it is that you want to be a parent, adoption is an option. For us, I know it will take some time to get there, but if this TTC doesn't work, it is probably the path I will take. I'm really hoping 2013 is our year though...For you too!
> 
> yeah it is all tough..it devastates your life, I can't believe the damage it has doen since I found out my bad results .Hubbys sperm is down on morph only i think...2% instead of 4%...I can't adopt, we live in australia and adoption is nigh on impossible.so its quite a scary thought to go through life without kids...I just am at a loss to know what to do.....I'm 39 in June theres just no time left and everyday time ticks on..My FS dismissed IUI... just totally discounted it:( so what do you do...???? I just don't now what the best thing is to do..we both don't have high paying jobs and can't take out loans....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you dont know me, i mostly lurk now, i just wanted to pop on and say dont give up on the IUI. You need to find another FS if they refuse to do the IUI, i was 41 going on 42 when i went to see an FS and the first thing he said was i had to do IVF, well i refused and said no i want IUI's, the first one did not work for us, but each one after that did work, so dont let them tell you IUI's dont work, your only 39!!! These doctors push IVF because thats where they make their big bucks. Hopefully it works out for you, but i am the same as you, i cant afford IVF, so i tried the IUI's and they worked, unfortunatly for me none of them were sticky ones. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

We did not have any male fertility issues, although i do know that for our first IUI he only had 11 million that they put in for the two days (My Doctor did back to back IUI's) at one point both my DH and I were using Fertilaid, and that cycle he had 150 million, so a huge jump. I guess it would depend on how bad he is, honestly it only takes 1 to make it happen, i believe with my doctor you had to have 2 million. If he has that then you should be able to do it, have you seen a doctor for him, there are lots of things that they can do now. I really hope it works out for you!!


----------



## onmymind17

Briss said:


> onmymind, I am so sorry for your losses. Can I ask if you had medicated IUI or natural? I mean were you required to take some meds to stimulate your ovaries or all they did just placed the sperm through your cervix?
> 
> My Dh's sperm count is very low and we are told we cant do IUI but we are trying to improve his numbers with vitamins/supplements to see if we can qualify

Thank you for your kind words, and yes all my cycles were medicated with injectables, see they figured that because i was 41 that i would never respond, but they were wrong, just because your older does not mean it wont work. Every cycle i had at least 4 eggs that were perfect, we even did one cycle with clomid and i had 3 eggs with that one. They would monitor me while i was taking the meds, until the eggs were the size they needed, then they would give me a trigger shot, so i would ovulate them, and then i would go in and have back to back IUI's and they would put the sperm right in my uterus. Other than the first time, every one of them worked. I think you should try at least one IUI, better with two, and then move on if you have to. Like i mentioned before we used Fertilaid, and that worked wonderfully for both of us, you might want to give it a try for your DH. Good luck, i hope you see your sticky bfp real soon!!


----------



## Briss

Thank you very much for responding! I am not sure about medicated cycle because I have cysts on my ovaries, same as my aunt who was recently diagnosed with ovarian cancer. I read that stimulating ovaries can increase the risk of cancer. also cos in our case it's probably a problem of sperm count I was hoping that we could just do a natural IUI and see if it works. it's also supposed to be much cheaper cos meds are from what I read the most expensive part of any treatment.


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,
I share your pain tessjs,( and other ladies) its really crap for want of a better expression!
It is hard when it costs so much as not only is it emotionally hard to deal with but it is financially!

From my experience , i am 37 , low AMH of 1.2 and DH is fine. 
I have just done four failed IVF and have just had my fifth and am in two week wait. 

The only positive i will say is that DHEA appeared to help my eggs numbers dramatically, ( not convinced it is helping quality) but i can only try. This takes three months to actually start working so perhaps a prescription for it and getting started asap.
There is a lot of negative reading in the internet but i have to say the only issue i found were initial headaches, apart from that all was good.
I have been doing accupuncture but not the herbs.
Don't give up girl, i know that feeling of desperation all too well as i'm sure most of us do.
I really hope it happens for you soon.
XX


----------



## tessjs

danc1ingqueen said:


> Hi Girls,
> I share your pain tessjs,( and other ladies) its really crap for want of a better expression!
> It is hard when it costs so much as not only is it emotionally hard to deal with but it is financially!
> 
> From my experience , i am 37 , low AMH of 1.2 and DH is fine.
> I have just done four failed IVF and have just had my fifth and am in two week wait.
> 
> The only positive i will say is that DHEA appeared to help my eggs numbers dramatically, ( not convinced it is helping quality) but i can only try. This takes three months to actually start working so perhaps a prescription for it and getting started asap.
> There is a lot of negative reading in the internet but i have to say the only issue i found were initial headaches, apart from that all was good.
> I have been doing accupuncture but not the herbs.
> Don't give up girl, i know that feeling of desperation all too well as i'm sure most of us do.
> I really hope it happens for you soon.
> XX

So was your AMH tested again?
And you have more eggs or the quality is better?
..I got 1.6 in dec 12:( I am waiting to see FS in early march a cheaper one... its really scary waiting this long:( I think my hubby has issue sthough:(


----------

